# Kitten in poor condition - was given Xanax



## sandra (May 26, 2009)

Hi, I volunteer at a shelter here in Jordan and yesterday a small kitten (ca 4 weeks old) was brought in by a couple who had given the kitten half a pill of Xanax (for humans) the day before  The kitten was still pretty much sedated and very thin and his body temperature was 32 °C. He was given fluids under the skin and we have tried to give a few drops of kitten formula milk which he pukes up. He also has diarrhea. We have given him fluids on a regular basis now but he isn't perking up that much. He can move his head a bit but he mainly lays on his side. The vet has seen him but says we cannot do more for him at the moment.

Any ideas what his chances are? And is there anything more we can do for him?

Thanks,
Sandra


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Why the $^&@# would somebody intentionally give a tiny kitten Xanax???? I don't know what kind of animal abuse laws you have there, but these people should have the book thrown at them.

Xanax is used for cats with anxiety issues, which a 4 week old kitten certainly doesn't have, but in the proper dose. 

_The most common side effect is excessive sedation and loss of motor control, but these effects occur at doses greater than those needed for its anxiety-reducing effect._

http://www.petplace.com/drug-library/al ... page1.aspx

It sounds like this kitten is showing the typical signs of an overdose. Unfortunately the article doesn't say anything about recovery or prognosis. An article I found on human overdose says it can be fatal, but I think that the kitten still being alive is a good sign as long as there isn't any long term damage. I think the only thing you can do is continue to supply fluids and try to feed it and hope that it wears off quickly.

ETA: Since his body temperature is so low, are you trying to warm him up? Heating pad, hot water bottle, wrapped in blankets etc.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sandra, I can only hope that this sweet baby has a chance. Bless his heart.  I wouldn't want to outguess a vet. 

How very kind of you to volunteer.


----------



## sandra (May 26, 2009)

The poor little man passed away about an hour ago  He started getting seizures and kept stretching his head back. It was horrible to see him and not being able to do anything for him. Then he just stopped breathing...

The couple that had given him the Xanax and who brought him in yesterday were mad because they were told that this was a clear case of animal abuse and just kept giggling like they found it entertaining :x Unfortunately there are no animal protection laws that can be used here in cases like this.

Best,
Sandra


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

So sad, Sandra! Such irresponsible people, perhaps not in the right condition to make such decisions.  Yes, I wish they could be reported too.


----------



## tsenseless (May 25, 2009)

sandra said:


> The couple that had given him the Xanax and who brought him in yesterday were mad because they were told that this was a clear case of animal abuse and just kept giggling like they found it entertaining :x Unfortunately there are no animal protection laws that can be used here in cases like this.


Where do you live?


----------



## zach-r (May 28, 2009)

sandra said:


> The couple that had given him the Xanax and who brought him in yesterday were mad because they were told that this was a clear case of animal abuse and just kept giggling like they found it entertaining :x Unfortunately there are no animal protection laws that can be used here in cases like this.
> 
> Best,
> Sandra


 how horrible can people get? hopefully they will get theres one day. one thing i cant stand is animal abuse. id love to stomp there teeth in.


----------



## swinko00 (May 23, 2009)

oh my God! How cruel! that is soo sad and disturbing. those people need a punch in the nose!!! 

edited by doodlebug for language


----------



## NRFBToyStore (Jun 9, 2009)

I found this post searching for side effects of sedated kittens. I found a kitten that was attacked by a dog, only like 6 weeks old. Was completely feral but within like 2 days of cleanings it's wounds it was a purring love machine! It was eating fine, pooping fine, everything was great! I decided to take to the vet to just 'look' at the eye to see if it was healing ok, I was worried she might be blind in one eye or something.

She got very 'excited' when they tried to examine her, so they kept her and sedated her. She ended up vomiting while sedated, got fluid in her lungs, and then they turned her back over to us. She was nothing but a ragdoll for her last few hours, finally ending in screaming/seizures. The vet never asked if she ate that morning (which she had), said they were too busy to keep her for observation, and now the vet refuses to call me back! They had refused to release the kitten because I just wanted to split it between two checks!!! 

My concern about her depth perception turned into something I never imagined... ... 

Really sad thing is her older brother. I had adopted him like 3 years ago and this kitty was from the same father, he took to her very quickly... ... he still hasn't realized she is gone. I think he thinks she is still locked in her room... I have never been to a single vet where something hasn't gone horribly wrong.


----------

